

Intel Launches Digg Clone For Software - davidw
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/08/intel-launches-digg-clone-for-software/

======
davidw
The people jumping around in the logo look like they're desperately trying to
attract the attention of a search and rescue team.

